# Problem with installation of FreeBSD 12.1 on Thinkpad X230



## tentorange (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I am trying to install FreeBSD 12.1 on my Lenovo Thinkpad X230. I boot from a thumb drive (created from FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img with rufus) and get into the loading screen with no problem.
Upon choosing 1) for multi-user mode, the installation menu loads into the first two lines of the terminal (as can be seen in the attachted picture). The menu can be navigated but only a small slice is visible.
As suggested here, I tried changing the mode by typing `mode 0` (resultion does not change) and typing in `boot` afterwards. The result is the same.
When changing to `mode 2`, the resolution changes to a higher one, and when typing `boot` the installation menu is loaded only into the very first line of the terminal.

The graphics controller is a: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
and CPU is a: Intel Core i5-3320M CPU @ 2.60 GHz.

Can you please help me fix this issue.
What can I try next?

Thanks and cheers!


----------



## a6h (Oct 23, 2020)

Write the ISO with Win32DiskImager. Rufus has problem. Check your BIOS and change SATA mode: AHCI to IDE or vice versa. Also double check boot mode: UEFI/MBR.


----------

